# Poor Police Dogs



## mandy5775 (Jun 7, 2011)

I've just heard on the radio that two poor Police dogs died yesterday as a result of being shut in a vehicle with no open window/ventilation.

What a terrible thing to happen to two such brave dogs - may you run free at the Rainbow Bridge. Bless you both. R.I.P. xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Not again, I would have thought they would learn their lessons after those poor police dogs died last year.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

Not another two surely! Wasn't it only year that nottinghamshire did the same!

If this is true then those responsible need to be severely reprimanded!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Police dogs bake to death in car | The Sun |News

to sad


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

RockRomantic said:


> Police dogs bake to death in car | The Sun |News
> 
> to sad


I just cannot believe it! where the f*ck do these idiots get their brains from! I sincerley hope that one effing fuss is kicked up over this!!When will they learn!!!!!!

Canyou read I am mad! mad ain't the word!

POOR poor dogs


----------



## mandy5775 (Jun 7, 2011)

This is a crime and something must be done about it. It's disgusting that the police preech to people about leaving dogs in hot cars, yet they are doing it themselves with tragic consequences. Those poor dogs - the police should be completely ashamed of themselves.  I'm absolutely furious about it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

mandy5775 said:


> This is a crime and something must be done about it. It's disgusting that the police preech to people about leaving dogs in hot cars, yet they are doing it themselves with tragic consequences. Those poor dogs - the police should be completely ashamed of themselves.  I'm absolutely furious about it.


I haope those responsible and fired loe the pension and are jailed! It really is unacceptable


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Them poor dogs  
How idiotic can they be, Surely there must be a code of care or something that they have to adhere to.. I mean you would expect service dogs to be treated with the utmost of respect and have a high level of care. 
I hope the get the book thrown at them!!!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Just read about this on the BBC - Stupid, useless handler. 

RIP little ones


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

What an absolute disgrace -them boys in blue need a good kick up the jacksy!

Them poor poor dogs would have died a horrific death...poor wee loves....


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

absolutely dreadful so upset about it. Poor poor dogs RIP


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

It's time to lock 2 policemen in a van and let them know what it's like, then perhaps it won't happen again.

RIP little ones, you did not deserve to die like this.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Poor poor dogs . I'm sure there are lots of amazing police dog handlers but some are so stupid or cruel to do this


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor dogs
I feel quite worried now as I saw the police K9 van parked up at the high school today & I heard dogs barking, I should have checked on them just to make sure they were OK


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

Not again!  

You'd think (HOPE!) they would have learnt their lesson after last time, for gods sake. 

Those poor dogs :nonod:

R.I.P little ones x


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Why on earth would anyone think it is ok to leave a dog in the car in those sort of temperatures? It is absolutely mind boggling to say the least - I am speechless, I cannot express how upset I feel about this.

RIP little ones, sorry you had to suffer xxxxxx Run free


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Two police dogs bake to death in car as temperatures soar to 31 degrees | Mail Online


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

If the other policeman had such serious mental illness why was he in charge of two trained attack dogs?


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Again :nonod: And puppys this time too :nonod::nonod::nonod:

RIP little ones


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> If the other policeman had such serious mental illness why was he in charge of two trained attack dogs?


Very good question!

He probably didn't even have the illness, they said it to get him off the hook I bet


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know they're trained to be safe unless commanded to bite but still surely he shouldn't have been working in the police at all let alone with gsds if he was as sick as they're saying he was


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I think that before the police are allowed to have any more Dogs then they should fit the vans or cars with alarms that some how sensor the heat.
It might then help the public to help the Dogs when the alarm goes off.
It seems that some police just have not got any common sense and so there for the poor Dogs who do such a good service to police should be protected by these idiots

R.I.P Pups and may you have fun up ar Rainbow Bridge where you will be well cared for.

The police sure let you down


----------



## mandy5775 (Jun 7, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> I know they're trained to be safe unless commanded to bite but still surely he shouldn't have been working in the police at all let alone with gsds if he was as sick as they're saying he was


I have had depression before and Lord knows I'm fighting it off with a big stick again after recently losing my sweet girl. However, I would NEVER NEVER leave my dog in a hot car, no matter how bad I was feeling. If this policeman was really ill, then he certainly should not have been in charge of two dogs.

Shame on the police force for letting this happen again.

I love the idea of the temperature alarm, to alert the public that dogs need help. Perhaps the police force could throw some money at that, rather than wasting it on protecting mindless criminals.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

I cant belive how they could be so stupid  them poor dogs, they do such a great service for the public and the police force would be lost without them. They should be treated like kings not left in a car to die :nonod:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

mandy5775 said:


> I have had depression before and Lord knows I'm fighting it off with a big stick again after recently losing my sweet girl. However, I would NEVER NEVER leave my dog in a hot car, no matter how bad I was feeling. If this policeman was really ill, then he certainly should not have been in charge of two dogs.
> 
> Shame on the police force for letting this happen again.
> 
> I love the idea of the temperature alarm, to alert the public that dogs need help. Perhaps the police force could throw some money at that, rather than wasting it on protecting mindless criminals.


I hope you don't think I was saying that people with depression or similar shouldn't have animals. However those that aren't capable of looking after them properly shouldn't just like anyone else


----------



## Guy2932 (Jun 23, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I just cannot believe it! where the f*ck do these idiots get their brains from! I sincerley hope that one effing fuss is kicked up over this!!When will they learn!!!!!!
> 
> This is another tragic incident and you would think professional handlers would be immune from such stupid mistakes but alas where there are humans there are mistakes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Guy2932 said:


> This is another tragic incident and you would think professional handlers would be immune from such stupid mistakes but alas where there are humans there are mistakes.
> 
> The RSPCA deal with around 6000 incidents involving dogs in cars each year so the problem is widespread and nobody is immune from acts of stupidity. It was not very long ago that a dog welfare charity boss did exactly the same thing resulting in the death of her dog.
> 
> ...


Idiotic members of the public making a mistake is one thing. Trained dog handlers/public servants making the same mistake is another thing entirely. Surely the welfare of the dog must be an integral part of their training? There is no excuse, in my opinion. The person/people who did this ought to be drummed out of the force.

Those poor dogs - what a terrible way to die


----------



## mandy5775 (Jun 7, 2011)

Guy2932 said:


> DoubleTrouble said:
> 
> 
> > I just cannot believe it! where the f*ck do these idiots get their brains from! I sincerley hope that one effing fuss is kicked up over this!!When will they learn!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

Guy2932 said:


> This is another tragic incident and you would think professional handlers would be immune from such stupid mistakes but alas where there are humans there are mistakes.
> 
> The RSPCA deal with around 6000 incidents involving dogs in cars each year so the problem is widespread and nobody is immune from acts of stupidity. It was not very long ago that a dog welfare charity boss did exactly the same thing resulting in the death of her dog.
> 
> ...


Are you a policeman by any chance??

I don't think the outrage/anger on this thread is directed at the police force in general. Anyone who had allowed dogs to die in this horrible needless way would get the same amount of fury directed at them so I don't understand your need to make _*this*_ point.

When all is said & done these dogs were handled by a so called 'professional' so do you know what, just to make it clear, I for one am angry at the police force for allowing a tragedy such as this to happen again

Rest in Peace poor babies, run free with friends at Rainbow Bridge xxxx


----------



## mandy5775 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm even more mad now........I've just seen the news and have learned that the officers car in question was parked at one of the Met's dog training centres!!!! That makes this even worse.................surely the force can't brush this one under the carpet!!


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

This is a very, very sad day. 

Poor dogs. Rest in peace x


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

thats terrable RIPlittle ones


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> Two police dogs bake to death in car as temperatures soar to 31 degrees | Mail Online


I've just read this and was in tears half though.

He had done it before, why on earth was he allowed near another dog. I think he should be sacked and put in prison for a very long time.

I just can't understand why dogs are left in cars, even on a cold winters day if the sun is out a car/van can still turn into a oven.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

The last lot of police dogs that died had been locked in the van for 7 hours it was said on the news today.
I think that some serious rules need to be changed. How can any body leave Dogs in a van for that amount of hours. It is so cruel 
The police should face prosecution for allowing this to happen.
I also think that they should be banned from having any more Dogs for training until they change how they look after them.

If I was a breeder of these Dogs there would be no way I would allow the police to have them.


----------



## Guy2932 (Jun 23, 2011)

mandy5775 said:


> Guy2932 said:
> 
> 
> > I fully understand that we are "all human", but I'm sorry, what has happened to those poor dogs is just unacceptable. I do blame the individual officer, as well as the police force in general. I blame the force because no doubt the officer will get off lightly, for the simple reason that he is a police officer. I fear that if it were I who had made the "mistake", then I wouldn't get off so lightly. People are supposed to learn from their mistakes and the force do not seem to have learned anything from past events where dogs have lost their lives.
> ...


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Just read in the news that the handler in question has supposedly slit his wrists in a suicide attempt.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

> It claimed that Sgt Craven, 49, was officially disciplined several years ago after previous dog he was responsible for died from overheating in a car.


Dog Death Cop Flees Post In 'Suicide Bid' - Yahoo! News

The fact that this man has been allowed to keep police dogs again is beyond me.

3 dogs have died at due to this USELESS idiot. He 'forgot' about the dogs... 

I find it terrifying that we rely on this fool to help us in an emergancy.

It is disgusting that this has happened, never mind TWICE with the same man.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Guy2932 said:


> mandy5775 said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree. If he were not a police officer you wouldn't even hear about it. He will be prosecuted and dealt with by the courts just like anybody else. They will have all the facts to hand when they make their decision and he will then be dealt with internally and at least lose his position and a fine as well.
> ...


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

I've offended a few people already by saying this (my OH included) but after finding out the police officer in question tried to kill himself - he should have done the job properly...


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

I read the paper today and coldnt believe what i was reading, Those poor doggies, Soooooooooo Sad!


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

I have worked as a dog handler for the past 12 years NOT FOR THE POLICE i must add i think it is discusting that people do not put thier dogs 1st i have had my dogs in all sorts of situations and NEVER ever have my dogs been at risk my dogs come 1st apparently according to the kent news he was attending a meeting great they have a venue for a meeting but what about suitable facilities for the dogs , it can take seconds for a dog to die every one needs to be aware that leaving a dog in a vehicle full stop is not acceptable too hot,too cold not enough air WRONG WRONG WRONG and leaving the windows open IS NOT ENOUGH. so sorry for the rant 
RIP to those poor babies xxxxx


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Those poor dogs. How can someone who works with dogs every day simply forget about them? It's disgusting


----------



## Guy2932 (Jun 23, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Guy2932 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is you who is missing the point. Yes he should be prosecuted for a criminal offence like any member of the public, but there is more to it than that. This is a professional handler we are talking about. Handling is his job. He did not do his job properly. Therefore, just like anyone who does not do his job properly:
> ...


----------



## zhenhe (Jul 7, 2011)

I've just heard on the radio that two poor Police dogs died yesterday as a result of being shut in a vehicle with no open window/ventilation.

What a terrible thing to happen to two such brave dogs - may you run free at the Rainbow Bridge. Bless you both. R.I.P. xx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

His mental status shouldnt come into it. I work in the health profession and at the end of the day there are many of us who battle with depression and manage to function within professions with no issues whatsoever. 

It is very sad that his depression is being brought up, even more sad that he has attempted suicide  he must be feeling very tortured at the moment, but one has to ask if this has happened before why oh why was he allowed to care for dogs again? 

RIP lovely pups hope youre having fun at the bridge xxxxxx


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

isnt that what the last police officer who's dogs died claimed ?that he was depressed .

horrific circumstances for those dogs to die.RIP


----------

